

Hiring Qualified Workers: Is It Really That Hard? - Futurebot
https://hcexchange.conference-board.org/blog/post.cfm?post=3668&blogid=1

======
hwstar
The inverse of opportunistic upskilling is a readjustment of skill levels to
reality. There are only so many "Purple Squirrels" to go around, and in a
tighter labor market, these individuals will work for the highest bidder.

This may also explain the push by large employers to remove the cap on H-1B
visas, as that allows talent to be drawn to the US from all over the
world.Bringing H-1B visas to the US is better than opening offices in other
countries as US employment laws are more business friendly than the rest of
the world. Employment-at-will is an alien concept in developed countries.
Employers may threaten to open offices in other countries, but they prefer to
import H-1B visas as indentured servants to the US to work under employment-
at-will law.

------
bandrami
Translation: "People won't work for the near $0 we want to pay them".

